# 30 de enero día del técnico electrónico



## capitanp (Ene 30, 2010)

Según lo que hemos podido averiguar, en los años 80 una asociación de técnicos de una localidad Colombiana, ASOTEC (Asociación de Técnicos Electrónicos de Córdoba), decidió que sería bueno tener un Día del Técnico Electrónico y fijaron el 30 de Enero, sin ninguna razón en particular.
Ese día, todos los años, los miembros de esa asociación, acostumbraban hacer un picnic familiar y luego una asamblea para tratar los asuntos de su agrupación.
Poco a poco, se fue corriendo la voz, en otras localidades, sobre esa particular celebración.
En 1988 en una reunión de miembros de ASOTEC y de ADETEL (Asociación de Técnicos en Electrónica de Medellín), con el fin de fomentar la integración y reconocimiento del gremio técnico en Colombia, deciden entre otras cosas, promover y difundir el 30 de Enero en el calendario de celebraciones, como el día del Técnico en Electrónica a nivel nacional.Algunas revistas de electrónica colombianas se hicieron eco y promovieron la fecha. Debido a que algunas de ellas circulaban también en otros países de la región (Ecuador, Panamá, Perú, Venezuela,...). La fecha comenzó a conocerse también en esos países, como el Día del Técnico Electrónico. Al menos entre los lectores de esas revistas.
Posteriormente, con la llegada de esta poderosa herramienta de comunicación sin fronteras: Internet, la fecha se ha ido conociendo aun más, a nivel internacional.
En algunos países, existía y existe el Día del Ingeniero, pero al parecer, no existía el Día del Técnico Electrónico. Por ello, poco a poco se ha ido aceptando de buen grado, por el gremio técnico electrónico en diferentes países, el 30 de Enero como "nuestro día".
Para la mayoría de nosotros es un día de trabajo, casi como cualquier otro, pero algunas asociaciones de técnicos, sobretodo en Colombia, y poco a poco también en otros países, acostumbran realizar algún evento o reunión especial en esa fecha.
Nos cuentan, por ejemplo, que en Colombia, ese día algunos comercios de repuestos electrónicos, hacen pequeños obsequios a sus clientes habituales.
Para quienes forman parte de algún club o asociación gremial de técnicos, en su localidad o región, esta fecha es una buena oportunidad para reunirse, conversar, buscar soluciones a los problemas comunes, integrarse. Pues ese es el propósito por el cual nació el Día del Técnico Electrónico.
Para aquellos que no cuenten con un club o asociación que los agrupe en su localidad o región, de todas maneras, en esa fecha, pueden hacer un alto en el trabajo diario, para ir a visitar algún colega cercano. Saludarlo, invitarle un café, conversar un poco.
Así comenzaron buenas amistades, negocios y hasta algunas asociaciones de técnicos nacieron en una charla informal entre un par de colegas.
Lo importante del Día del Técnico (y los otros 364 días), debe ser la unión del gremio técnico, para buscar soluciones a los problemas que enfrentamos (falta de información técnica, repuestos, capacitación, etc.), y para trabajar en conjunto en el mejoramiento de nuestra profesión.
"En la Unión está la Fuerza". Tal vez es una frase muy gastada, pero que no deja de tener un gran significado.
Esperamos que la difusión de esta fecha, continúe y sirva para integrarnos cada vez más.
Saludo fraterno a todos los Técnicos en Electrónica y a las asociaciones que los agrupan.


----------



## AntonioG (Feb 4, 2010)

Opinando sobre tu dato (post), quiero comentar que en México ese día no se celebra, pero a mi me gustaría que lo celebráramos todos los mexicanos de una forma tan apasionada que fuera un día de asueto (festivo) de ley por el gobierno,, (sueño o pido mucho). Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2010)

AntonioG dijo:


> Opinando sobre tu dato (post), quiero comentar que en México ese día no se celebra, pero a mi me gustaría que lo celebráramos todos los mexicanos de una forma tan apasionada que fuera un día de asueto (festivo) de ley por el gobierno,, (sueño o pido mucho). Gracias y saludos.



JANsjnajsnajsn, Seria GENIAL!!!!!!!!! . Aunque, un poco dificil de ver realizado este logro.

Saludos!!!


----------

